#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Is dropshipping a scam business?

## Bhavya

Dropshipping is the recent trend in eCommerce, and lots of people get into this field with the intent to earn money. But they are overflowing the market with low quality products, highly exaggerated prices and ridiculous shipping times. So the question will automatically raise, is dropshipping a scam business? Guys, if you have any experience in dropshipping business then kindly clear my doubt.

----------

